# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Sartre, a failed philosopher ?

## Maciamo

In 1960, Jean-Paul Sartre wrote "an anti-communist is a dog". Sartre was a convinced Marxist. It is partly due to his influence that there is still a substantial communist party in France today. His existentialist ideology made him become an engaged political activist. He spent much his late life attempting to reconcile his existentialist ideas about self-determination with communist principles.

So my question is "Was Sartre is failed philosopher ?". A good philosopher should be the voice of reason. Yet, apart from conveniently escaping the most essential philosophical subjects, most of his ideas revolve around communism, one of the worst economic theory ever invented. It is easy to say "oh, but he didn't know at the time". In 1960, Lenin and Stalin were both dead, and Mao had been leading the Chinese Communist party for 25 years and completed his disastrous "Great Leap Forward". So Sartre had no excuse. Sartre died in 1980, when communism in Europe was nearing its end, but he remained vociferously pro-communist. 

Sartre was also a defender of terrorism. When eleven Israeli Olympians were killed by the Palestinian organization Black September in Munich 1972, Sartre said terrorism was a "_terrible weapon but the oppressed poor have no others_." He also found it "_perfectly scandalous that the Munich attack should be judged by the French press and a section of public opinion as an intolerable scandal_." In this sense he may have influenced modern Islamic terrorism by justifying it, because most Islamic terorist are poor and feel oppressed (by the concept of free society in the West).

Shame on Sartre.

----------


## kokki

I like his books. Little extreme copy of Albert Camus. Sympathized with the some kind of idealized communism. You have to distinguish between ideology and governance in Eastern Europe.

----------


## Anthro-inclined

One can never be a failed philosopher in my mind. At its fundamental philosophy is a profession of asking questions, to say one has failed at asking a question is absurd. Of course philosophers state their theories and opinions, but it is for you to decide its truth. I also think its pretty short sighted to look at satres political values as a reason for him to be an invalid philosopher,you have said nothing of his most well known political philosophy, Existentialism. Also if you believe that marxism holds no truth today, than you are delusional. I believe alot of the problems facing the EU are caused by greed which is encouraged by capitalism. However this is just my opinion, its for you to decide wether its true or invalid.

----------


## nordicwarrior

I frankly see No Exit to this thread, Stranger.

----------


## Balder

He never was an existentialist, but more of a sick, nihilistic old pevert.

----------


## Templar

Seems like someone who let their emotions and ideology takeover their life. Definitely too far to the left, and not logical enough.

----------


## Anthro-inclined

> Seems like someone who let their emotions and ideology takeover their life. Definitely too far to the left, and not logical enough.


 It sounds like you never heard about him, until reading this thread. My recommendation is to read his actual work, instead of basing your opinion off someone elses interpretation. He did not gear most of his philosophy for the left, he simply agreed with the ideas set out by Marx. He is the most well known Existentialist, which deals with the nature and purpose of our lives. But even with what i have told you, if you are going to base your opinion on something, read the primary source and then make a judgement

----------


## Templar

> It sounds like you never heard about him, until reading this thread. My recommendation is to read his actual work, instead of basing your opinion off someone elses interpretation. He did not gear most of his philosophy for the left, he simply agreed with the ideas set out by Marx. He is the most well known Existentialist, which deals with the nature and purpose of our lives. But even with what i have told you, if you are going to base your opinion on something, read the primary source and then make a judgement


Don't be so presumptuous. I have heard of him, otherwise I wouldn't have replied to this thread. Chill dude.

----------


## Anthro-inclined

> Don't be so presumptuous. I have heard of him, otherwise I wouldn't have replied to this thread. Chill dude.


 What you posted in your previous response,made it sound like you had never heard of him before. Maybe my interpretation of him is different, cause in my readings he never let his emotions get in the way of his quest for knowledge. Just because you think a left wing ideology is illogical, dosent mean everyone does, it sounds like everyone is dissmissing him because of his political ideals, most of his writings can be interpreted by all sides of the political spectrum. I also dont know why you think im getting angry, I was just trying to see if you actually knew what you were talking about, my mistake.

----------


## nordicwarrior

> I frankly see No Exit to this thread, Stranger.


How did I get a thumbs down on this? I guess somebody didn't get the joke.

----------


## oriental

My Polish friend informed me that the Chinese communist leaders were originally bourgeois students who became communists in France.

----------


## Anthro-inclined

> My Polish friend informed me that the Chinese communist leaders were originally bourgeois students who became communists in France.


France is often considered the place in which the seeds of communism were sowed. After the revolution and overthrow of the monarchy, socialism became a prevelent idea, this was represented by the Jacobins and more radically by the Piques. France still has a great communist presence, and has only began to decline recently. As for China, they no longer represent a communist government, at least according to most, and the same applys to North Korea, which better resembles a Despotism.

----------


## oriental

Yes, it is true China is not a true communist country. Former Premier Chou En Lai, the Leader in the 80s Deng Shau Ping were educated in France.

----------


## Anthro-inclined

> Yes, it is true China is not a true communist country. Former Premier Chou En Lai, the Leader in the 80s Deng Shau Ping were educated in France.


Interesting, however it is very common place for the asian upper class to send their children to West Europe or America for their education, as they feel the schools are better, and usually have more prestige than their Asian counterparts. Also, it dosent have much to do with the political system, but its really a universal thing among rich people in India, China and other progressing nations.

----------

